# need help with perl packages



## andrewm659 (Feb 4, 2018)

I am trying to upadate my RANCiD config to support Aruba wireless controllers.  I was able to do this on CentOS 6 by installing perl-Sort-Naturally.noarch.  I tried searching for the package in ports but haven't been able to find anything.  

I am using FreeBSD 11.1.

https://github.com/miken32/rancid-aruba

This is what I'm trying to add.  I just need to know what package would provide me the vendor_perl folder, or am I not seeing something else?

Thank you as always!


----------



## Snurg (Feb 5, 2018)

Doesn't `cpan Sort::Naturally` work to get Sort::Naturally?
Of course you alternatively can get the source via metacpan, too.


----------



## andrewm659 (Feb 5, 2018)

I could.  And thanks for the reply.  I found the package I was looking for!   Just took a while.


----------

